# STP gas treament



## timcowchip (Nov 10, 2014)

I've got a Generac iX 2000 that's been sitting in my basement full of fuel for over a year. 
I know....I'm an idiot. 
What I plan to do is remove all the stale fuel and drain the carburetor and leave it empty until I'm ready to run it again. I've been told to use STP gas treatment with the next tank of fresh fuel.
I was wondering if adding enough fuel + gas treatment to run it for a short time then running it until its empty would be a good or a bad idea.


----------



## Waypoint (Jan 28, 2014)

Is there an app we can download that will tell us how gummed-up your carb is?


----------



## timcowchip (Nov 10, 2014)

Waypoint said:


> Is there an app we can download that will tell us how gummed-up your carb is?


this is all I could find for carburetor apps:
Calculate Required CFM Of Carburetor

maybe I should try Berryman's Chemtool instead.


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

The problem with running it out of gas is that you won't get all the gas out of the float bowl so it can dry up and leave deposits. 

On my gas powered equipment I usually store it wet. I use fuel stabilizer (Briggs and Stratton Advanced) to help prevent fuel from breaking down and gumming up the carb.

The generator - propane, so not an issue.


----------



## timcowchip (Nov 10, 2014)

My manual mentions opening the carburetor drain valve as an alternative to to "Start and run engine until engine stops from lack of fuel" 

The local service station owner recommended adding Star Tron Enzyme Fuel Treatment to the fuel then just cycling it through the carburetor by priming the fuel system using the plunger and then afterwards drain the carb via the drain valve.


----------



## Waypoint (Jan 28, 2014)

Draining the carb bowl is a good idea and may help get any small solids out if you flush gas through it w/ the drain open. I'd even use the primer to push gas through it. 

Won't do anything to clear varnish out of the main jet if there is any, but this is a good first step. I'd run it w/ fresh gas and whatever additive you choose afterward just to see if you have any need to dig into the carb.


----------



## RonJ (Aug 5, 2015)

*SeaFoam Cleans & Preserves the Gas*

I have used SeaFoam in my gas for all engines, two and four stroke. It is great in keeping the carbs cleaned up and preserves that gas for over a year.


----------

